# Box Office 3D



## Super_Lollo (14 Settembre 2015)

Ragazzi , ne ho visti di film di M ma questo li batte tutti ... Osceno ..


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2015)

L'ho visto una volta giusto per curiosità, visto che Ezio greggio come regista promette sempre delle porcate

Film orribile davvero


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2015)

Non trovo mai il coraggio di guardarmi questi film...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Settembre 2015)

Su tutti i siti ha preso 1/10 ... No ma ragazzi immaginate uno che va a fare uno spettacolo alla scala pensando di essere il più grande comico del mondo ma non strappa 1 sorriso ... Fa quasi pena


----------



## juventino (15 Settembre 2015)

Ehm....ti rendi conto di aver letteralmente buttato un'ora e mezza della tua vita?


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2015)

trovo molto grave già solo il fatto che tu lo abbia visto


----------



## gabuz (15 Settembre 2015)

Normalmente, come per i libri, mi tappo il naso e lo finisco, anche se non mi piace. Con 2 soli film non ce l'ho fatta, L'allenatore nel pallone 2 e questo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

No no ma io ci provai già anni fa ma L hanno riproposto su sky OnDemand e ho deciso di buttare via il tempo mentre mangiavo .. Comunque per inciso non sono riuscito a finirlo ... 

La mia compagna entra in casa si siede lo guarda 3 minuti e mi fa " ma che schifo è questa cosa ? Gli attori sono RIDICOLI " Hahahahha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2015)

No dai, è talmente insulso e ridicolo che fa ridere proprio per questo 

Non fa ridere la sua comicità, ma la sua inutilità. E' un capolavoro in questo senso


----------



## DannySa (16 Settembre 2015)

Lo vidi anni fa, sembrava dovesse essere una roba colossale pahahhaah.
A parte questo credo non avesse neanche una trama, infatti manco me lo ricordavo quando ho visto il titolo del film.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2015)

E' il film di "Ave, o Cesara" con Cesara Buonamici del TG5


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Settembre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' il film di "Ave, o Cesara" con Cesara Buonamici del TG5



sisi hahah


----------



## Brain84 (20 Settembre 2015)

Il silenzio dei prosciutti rimane il suo capolavoro, a me fa pisciare dalle risate quel film


----------

